# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  महिलायें कैसे हो जाती हैं साइबरसेक्स की आदी

## xman

*ऑनलाइन पोर्न फिल्मों का आदी कहलाता है साइबरसेक्स।*
*इससे ग्रस्त महिला हमेशा सेक्स फैंटेसी के बारे में सोचती है।*
*जर्मन के वैज्ञानिकों ने इस पर किया है विस्तृत अनुसंधान।*
*इस बीमारी को हाइपरसेक्सुअलिटी से जोड़ा जाता है।*

----------


## xman

ऑनलाइन पोर्न फिल्*मों को देखना एक बीमारी माना जाता है, अगर एक बार कोई इसका आदी हो गया तो इसकी चंगुल से बाहर नहीं निकल पाता है और हमेशा इसके बारे में ही सोचता है।

----------


## xman

अब तक माना जाता था कि पुरुष इंटरनेट पर सेक्*स की फिल्*में बहुत देखते हैं। लेकिन हाल ही में हुए एक अध्*ययन में यह बात सामने आयी है इस मामले में भी महिलायें पुरुषों से कम नहीं हैं। पुरुषों की तुलना में महिलायें भी सेक्*स फिल्*में ऑनलाइन देखते हैं। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिये इस नये शोध के बारे में।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*क्*या है साइबरसेक्*स*इंटरनेट पर पोर्न फिल्*मों को देखना और उनका आदी बन जाना साइबरसेक्*स कहलाता है। यह एक प्रकार की मानसिक समस्*या है, जिससे ग्रस्*त लोग पोर्न फिल्*मों के आदी हो जाते हैं, लेकिन वे ऑनलाइन पोर्न फिल्*मों को देखना अधिक पसंद करते हैं। उनकी चाहत ये होती है कि वे नई अपलोडेड* फिल्*मे ही देखें।

----------


## xman

*क्*या कहता है शोध*टेलीग्रॉफ में छपी एक रिपोर्ट के अनुसार, 17 प्रतिशत महिलाओं ने माना है कि वे ऑनलाइन पोर्न फिल्मों को देखने की आदी बन चुकी हैं। जर्मन में हुए इस शोध के अनुसार इस लत की शिकार महिलायें 'हाइपरसेक्*सुअल' हो जाती हैं, यह एक प्रकार की सेक्*स संबंधित बीमारी है, जिसकी शिकार महिलायें ज्*यादातर वक्*त पोर्न से जुड़ी गति*विधियों में लगाती हैं।

----------


## xman

ऐसी महिलायें या तो सेक्*स फैंटेसीज के बारे में सोचती हैं या* फिर सेक्*स के बारे में बाते करती रहती हैं। शोधकर्ताओं ने शोध में यह भी पाया कि ऐसी महिलायें ज्*यादातर मास्*टरबेशन या संकीर्णता में ग्रस्*त रहती हैं। पोर्नोग्रॉफी की फिल्*में इंटरनेट का ट्रैफिक बढ़ाती हैं। जो कि सामान्*य साइटों की तुलना में कहीं अधिक होती हैं।

----------


## xman

*शोध का परिणाम*इस शोध के परिणाम में वैज्ञानिकों ने यह पाया कि जो महिलायें हीट्रोसेक्*सुअल होती हैं वो इंटरनेट पर रोज नये तरह के पोर्न वीडियो की तलाश करती रहती हैं। ऐसी महिलायें इंटरनेट पाते ही पोर्न वीडियो की तलाश में लग जाती हैं। उनको सबसे अधिक जरूरी काम यही लगता है, इसके आगे हर काम को वे नजरअंदाज कर देती हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*जगह का ध्*यान नहीं*इस समस्*या से ग्रस्*त महिलायें पोर्न फिल्*मों की खोज के लिए यह ध्*यान नहीं देती हैं कि वे कहां हैं। इस शोध में कुछ महिलाओं ने यह भी माना कि ऑफिस में ज्*यादातर समय वे पोर्न वीडियो देखती हैं। उन्*हें अन्*य कामों की तुलना में यह काम अधिक पसंद आता है।

----------


## xman

यह एक प्रकार की समस्*या है जिससे निकलना मुश्किल होता है, और यह शोध महिलाओं पर किया गया, जो बताता है कि महिलायें इसकी आदी बनती जा रही हैं।

----------

